# Passenger ratings?



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

How often does Uber update passenger ratings?
Thanks


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> How often does Uber update passenger ratings?
> Thanks


Ratings are updated immediately


----------



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

On that note, make sure to give your friendly neighbor pax a 1 star after every ride to make sure their ride is "extra special".


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> How often does Uber update passenger ratings?
> Thanks


I would be interested to known why this is important to you considering that pax -
1. Don't have to rate at all. (I have noticed that seasoned pax have stopped rating, as I suspect the novelty has worn off)
2. Can rate days later.
3. Can change rating days later.

There is some thought that Uber does not update immediately so drivers can't 'identify' pax.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

To clarify my question, it is the rating _the passenger has_, rather than ratings passenger _give_ drivers.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> To clarify my question, it is the rating _the passenger has_, rather than ratings passenger _give_ drivers.


It's the one they have, lol. If it was the one they give some people would never get picked up


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think what Lost in the Ozone is asking is essentially if you give a pax a low rating will it show up right away. I believe the answer is yes but I have never tested it. This may well be a consideration since I would not be surprised if some pax check their rating before they rate the driver.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> How often does Uber update passenger ratings?
> Thanks


So....you gave a passenger a 1 star and want to know whether pax knows about it? My guess


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So....you gave a passenger a 1 star and want to know whether pax knows about it? My guess


No. A passenger told me for the longest time he had a rating of ___, and suddenly it dropped over night a few months ago, and has not moved since.
Thus my question: How often does Uber adjust a passenger's rating?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Lost in the Ozone said:


> No. A passenger told me for the longest time he had a rating of ___, and suddenly it dropped over night a few months ago, and has not moved since.
> Thus my question: How often does Uber adjust a passenger's rating?


I believe it reflects immediately.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Grand said:


> I would be interested to known why this is important to you considering that pax -
> 1. Don't have to rate at all. (I have noticed that seasoned pax have stopped rating, as I suspect the novelty has worn off)
> 2. Can rate days later.
> 3. Can change rating days later.
> ...


Don't quote me but if I give a friend a ride and they rate 5 stars in front of me, I do get an updated 5 star right away. So I don't think the ratings lag



AuxCordBoston said:


> I believe it reflects immediately.


I get a 5* request and a girl is in my car. I rate her 4* because I was irritated at the wrong address listed and gated community without a gate code but she was fun to talk to and really sweet. I get a ping from the same place I dropped off not even 30 mins later and it is a 4.97 rating. It was her. So it seems pax have their ratings updated in real time


----------

